
Show HN: CurrencyFormatter.js – easily format currencies in JavaScript - osrec
https://osrec.github.io/currencyFormatter.js/
======
osrec
Having struggled to find a JavaScript library that can format Indian Rupees
properly, we created one! Covers pretty much all currencies and locales, and
has no dependencies :)

------
logiclabs
Looks good. Can you add a link to the github repo on your github webpage?

~~~
osrec
Done :)

------
crashdown
This looks good. Is not not available on npm?

~~~
osrec
We'll be adding it shortly :)

